
Solidum Network - dappz
A decentralized, transparent, manipulation-resistant, world-wide singleton computer publicly accessible to everyone.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;solidum.network
======
coralreef
What makes this different from Ethereum or the countless other dapp platforms?

~~~
dappz
It uses a new proof of work algorithm called ProgPoW, designed to close the
efficency gap available to specialized ASICs. Solidum’s goal is to resist the
centralization of PoW mining power such that the coins couldn’t be so easily
manipulated by a few players.

~~~
coralreef
Ok, but Ethereum is adopting ProgPOW in their next update...

~~~
dappz
Apparently that’s what they’ve proposed, but we’re still not sure whether is
it really going to happen or not.

